# Help to Identify a possible Breeder or Farm in Montreal Can.



## TheWhite (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey everyone, 
As some of you might know, I'm currently looking for a breeder or trusted source to find a hedgehog in the province of Newfoundland. At this point I'm not having much luck other than Pets Unlimited who told me they can order one in for me. While I have read a lot of bad things about the treatment of animals when it comes to Pets Unlimited I'm also a person that likes to check things out for myself. So, today I gave the 2 pets unlimited stores in St. John’s a call to ask them were they order the hedgehogs from. One of the stores gave me the name Merdo and the location was Montreal. Now this is where my problem starts I'm not sure if that's the way they spell it but if it is, I can't find any group with that name working out of Montreal. Also I asked if the animal would come with all its information, or if it was possible to get the information such as birth/health/parental. But I was told that I would not I would just get the animal.

Of course, I called back once I found no information but it seems that both the Pets Unlimited locations have become quite tight lipped about who they get the animals from, I was told the second time when I called, that they did not give out information on the companies that they get there animals from.

So, this is my call for help. I'm hoping that someone might know of this company (Merdo) and maybe be able to point in a direction to look, with such a dramatic change in willingness to give information, I'm more curious as to why at this point, and all but disgusted with the idea of getting a hedgehog from these people.

Thanks,
TheWhite


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, I know about Merdo. You won't get any information about the hedgehog and won't even necessarily get a baby. If an animal that is sent to a petstore is sick, it gets sent back to Merdo, nursed back to health and then sent out again.


----------



## TheWhite (Aug 28, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Yep, I know about Merdo. You won't get any information about the hedgehog and won't even necessarily get a baby. If an animal that is sent to a petstore is sick, it gets sent back to Merdo, nursed back to health and then sent out again.


Thanks Nancy, you don't happen to have (or know of) any public information about the company do you, I'm more curious then anything about them now as I can't see to locate any information myself.

I'm still trying to find a breeder to get a hedgehog from, I contact someone that was suggested to me on this site, but I'm still waiting for a response from them....

thanks again,
TheWhite


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.mirdo.com/ They don't show the small animals, only fish.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

There pretty much no good breeders IN Montreal, but there are several around the surrounding areas 
Have you tried contacting Josee LaPierre or Melanie (She comes on here under Soraya).


----------



## TheWhite (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you Nancy and shaelikestaquitos, I guess I did have the name wrong lol I wish they had more information about themselves on the site but I'm still looking.

Thanks for the tip shaelikestaquitos, I was trying to stay within NS,NB, I'm still not 100% on shipping one of these guys as it seems most breeders discourage it. What do you people think about shipping Hedgehogs?

TheWhite


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

TheWhite said:


> Thanks for the tip shaelikestaquitos, I was trying to stay within NS,NB, I'm still not 100% on shipping one of these guys as it seems most breeders discourage it. What do you people think about shipping Hedgehogs?


I actually don't know if any breeders ship in Quebec :/
But I don't think anything is wrong with it as long as they take the proper precautions and don't ship out too far


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> TheWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tip shaelikestaquitos, I was trying to stay within NS,NB, I'm still not 100% on shipping one of these guys as it seems most breeders discourage it. What do you people think about shipping Hedgehogs?
> ...


I never saw a breeder that said they would ship and I do know there's not a lot (or no at al) breeder in the Maritimes


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

FiaSpice said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > TheWhite said:
> ...


There's 2 in the Maritimes- one from NB and one from NS. I've only heard things about the breeder from NB, who is supposed to be very good. 
http://hedgehogcentral.com/breedercanada.shtml There you go  I'm sure there's more than are on that list, but it's a good start.


----------



## TheWhite (Aug 28, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> There's 2 in the Maritimes- one from NB and one from NS. I've only heard things about the breeder from NB, who is supposed to be very good.
> http://hedgehogcentral.com/breedercanada.shtml There you go  I'm sure there's more than are on that list, but it's a good start.


Thanks, I contacted the breeder in NB, but I received no response from my email. And the one in NS doesn't ship according to the info provided on the website.

Although, some good news. I got a call from the NFLD Gov. today saying that I got my permit and that it is being sent to be today! Yaaaaaa

TheWhite


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't knew you needed a permit to have one in NFLD


----------



## TheWhite (Aug 28, 2010)

FiaSpice said:


> I didn't knew you needed a permit to have one in NFLD


Indeed, the biggest problem was just finding someone in the Government that could understand what I was talking about. Once I found the right person, for some reason in the endangered species department....It was just a few simple questions to make sure I wasn't crazy or anything and what I wanted to do with a hedgehog (Pet or breeder) and how many I was getting. It didn't cost anything it was just time consuming it took me 3 days of calling different people to find someone who could help me out. I'm in St. John's and I had to call Cornerbrook to find the office I needed lol

TheWhite


----------

